# Eclipse Carbon 7 bike?



## The_real_maverick (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone have any idea about this bike? I was thinking I might pick it up if it was a good bike back in the day. I know everything on it is old school dura ace. Its an Eclipse brand bike with Carbon fiber 7 frame and not sure about the fork. Im guessing its late 80s. Anyone got more info about it? Thanks


----------



## DeeEight (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## The_real_maverick (Sep 25, 2011)

Let me see if I can fine one of the same bike. I have just never even heard of this bike.


----------



## The_real_maverick (Sep 25, 2011)

This is the same bike. Not sure what the fork is though.

Eclipse Carbon 7 Carbon Fiber Road Bike


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

rebranded Miyata maybe ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

latman said:


> rebranded Miyata maybe ?


Or Giant?


----------



## The_real_maverick (Sep 25, 2011)

After doing research on the net, I found that it was a smaller company that made these bikes in the late 80s or early 90s. They had good components and were sold is small quantities. But based on its little popularity I think I'm gonna pass on it.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, I actually think it is a pretty cool bik, based on the small pics on CL. if it is indeed all DA and little used it is definitely worth the 250 asking price. 
I would snag it if it were in my size and near me.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

The_real_maverick said:


> After doing research on the net, I found that it was a smaller company that made these bikes in the late 80s or early 90s. They had good components and were sold is small quantities. But based on its little popularity I think I'm gonna pass on it.


Your frame was made by the same maker as DaVinici's (made in Canada) and branded by a small bike shop in Canada called Pecco's in Ottawa; who are still in business. Pecco bikes are now made in Thailand as are the DaVinci's.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I had an Eclipse hybrid/cyclocross bike a few years ago that I built up for a friend. I posted it on this very forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/eclipse-anyone-76365.html

It's not carbon, but is it the same company? It doesn't seem like it would be Canadian, with the USA stickers prominently displayed, but maybe?

Scott


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

onespeedbiker said:


> Your frame was made by the same maker as DaVinici's (made in Canada) and branded by a small bike shop in Canada called Pecco's in Ottawa; who are still in business. Pecco bikes are now made in Thailand as are the DaVinci's.


Thailand? Don't you mean Taiwan?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Bertrand said:


> Thailand? Don't you mean Taiwan?


I got the information from an ex-employee of Eclipse and he said Thailand; maybe he meant one of those countries not China..:blush2: But they do make bike frames in Thailand.


----------



## carbon7 (Dec 2, 2014)

A while back you asked about the Eclipse Carbon 7 (link below). I am very familiar with the bike having been the last "dealer" they delivered the frame. 

The frame was made by TVT of France. 
A 7-layer TVT carbon/kevlar tubes bonded to Vitus 979 aluminum lugs
included was Fork Vitus Aluminum 979 or for an additional $600 (1200 retail) a matching carbon fork. Frame was $750 (1500 retail) wholesale. It was the most responsive frame I ever owned. 

The bike was also sold as the Look Carbon which is the one Greg Lemond road to win the TDF. The sole difference in these frames were the decals placed on them by Look or Eclipse. Whether Look or Eclipse, the frame was the top Carbon, thus, hard to find and sold for list.

The challenge was the adhesive at the lugs or the tubes at the lugs. Over time the epoxy would break down and the frame would lose integrity. Sometimes stress fractures would appear in the carbon, thus, its life was over. Mine showed some discoloration at the end of the carbon as it goes to the lugs. Possibly, oxidation? Rode the frame from 86' to 2011. Very light and stiff. Twitchy like a high end sports car or Ducati. If you can handle it, it can do amazing things. Alternatively, one second in control and the next not. It was above me and I was a solid Cat 3.

Not sure I would buy and old Eclipse or old carbon given structural aging and no real gain in weight over newer steel frames which sell cheap after a couple years. Was offered 3k a couple months back because the guy knew Lemond. It was my baby, built piece by piece and later appeared as the centerfold "dream cycle" in Bicycle magazine. Could not part with it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ THanks for sharing. Its an older post but its allways great to learn new info about classic bikes. 

Bill


----------

